# Best Kindle edition: Complete Shakespeare works/plays?



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm hoping for a volume that actually includes the footnotes, annotations, and commentary you'd get in a hard copy edition. It's for my daughter's college English class. And of course it should be easily searched, with linked TOCs, including acts and scenes for the plays (for referencing in papers). Any advice much appreciated!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't have an answer for you except to say I haven't been able to find one yet   .  I have a DX, and it does display plays better than k1 or k2 but I've not found an edition for kindle that has annotations that are 1) present and 2) live. The TOC isn't as big a deal as I can get around that easily enough with search, but the annotations are a wall between me and Shakespeare on Kindle. Which I would pay a lot for, as I have a degree in literature and having his works with me always would be a dream


----------



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

I know... I have a literature degree, too. Now my daughter is completing hers and lucky enough to be studying this semester at Cambridge, where she's taking a Shakespeare class. I guess I may need to send her with my huge volume after all. I'm wondering if the mobi version is any better, but of course Amazon has pulled all those titles. I was also looking at the individual plays, but they also seem lacking in supplemental material. Such a pity...


----------

